# القطع بالليزر



## النانوو (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهو الليزر الذي يقطع الحديد والفولاذ والزجاج وكل شيء تقريبا
و ما حجم هذي الاله حبذا لو في صوره لها
وكم سعرها
وهل مجربة واذا فيه مقاطع يوتيوب لها ام هي خيال علمي


شكرا


----------

